# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  طراحی سایت و اپلیکیشن اندروید

## amingifts

طراحی سایت و اپلیکیشن(اندروید و ios ) وب آذین
*طراحی سایت* با برترین تکنولوژی های روز دنیا کاملا ریسپانسیو و قابلیت بازدید در موبایل 

طراحی سایت با کیفبت با گروه وب آذین دارای مجوز از سازمان صنایع و معادن و اداره ارشاد اسلامی

طراحی تخصصی و حرفه ای انواع وب سایت
فروشگاه اینترنتی، شخصی، شرکتی، خبری، تبلیغاتی، آموزش آنلاین و..... به همراه درگاه بانکی
طراحی سایت شرکتی ، شخصی ، فروشگاهی و ... از صفر تا صد با قیمت مناسب
مشاوره رایگان و نمایش نمونه کارهای انجام شده برای شرکت ها و سازمان ها
امکان پرداخت بصورت اقساطی و چکی (بلند مدت، بدون کارمزد)

شماره های تماس : 7 – 1556 626 0313
شماره های پشتیبانی : 09131138160
*راه اندازی کسب و کار اینترنتی برای شما
*images.jpg

----------

